# Lien physiques avec OS X



## Luke58 (2 Mai 2007)

Je sais que cet utilitaire Unix est peut utilisé, on lui préfère souvent les liens symboliques, mais pour quelques bidouilles j'aimerais bien jouer avec les liens physiques.

Avec la commande ln donc, on peut effectivement créer des "hard links". L'interpréteur Bash crée deux inodes (occurrence du fichier dans l'OS) pointant vers un même bloc de donnée.

Mais dès qu'on modifie un de ces fichiers depuis OS X, un document texte avec TextEdit par exemple, et qu'on enregistre les modifications, le système craque son slip et crée deux fichiers différents (avec deux blocs de données distincts).
Par contre, si on modifie le fichier avec un outil plus "Unix-compliant" comme Vi, Bash se comporte comme il faut et conserve le lien physique (le même bloc de donnée est modifié quel que soit le fichier ouvert).

Je trouve vraiment dommage que OS X, qui se dit _"utilisant toute la puissance d'Unix"_, ne sache pas gérer les liens. De même, un alias dans le Finder n'est pas reconnu comme lien symbolique par le terminal.

Bref, si y'en a qui ont trouvé un moyen de faire joujou avec les liens correctement avec le Finder, je suis curieux.


----------



## parasite (4 Mai 2007)

c'est lié à HFS+ il me semble
http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn/tn1150.html#HardLinks

deux-trois autres liens (un peu anciens) pour une approche :
http://rixstep.com/2/20040621,00.shtml
http://rixstep.com/2/20041115,00.shtml
http://rixstep.com/2/20060524,00.shtml


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Je sais que cet utilitaire Unix est peut utilisé, on lui préfère souvent les liens symboliques, mais pour quelques bidouilles j'aimerais bien jouer avec les liens physiques.
> 
> Avec la commande ln donc, on peut effectivement créer des "hard links". L'interpréteur Bash crée deux inodes (occurrence du fichier dans l'OS) pointant vers un même bloc de donnée.
> 
> ...



t'as fini de faire du noise stp ...


----------

